# House fire!!!



## wxnut (Apr 14, 2008)

First picture was taken as the fire trucks were pulling up. Its a 4 second exposure.







Seeing that I would have trouble getting decent pictures, they put some bright lights on the scene so I wouldnt have to use such long exposures.  (so nice of them to be a photographer friendly fire department)

2. I LOVE this picture. The lone fireman with no equipment looking at the HUGE house on fire. Its actually the assistant chief doing a size up as the trucks and equipment get set up.






3.





4.





5.





6.





7.





8.





Fire department did a great job at stopping this fire.

Doug Raflik


----------



## lifeafter2am (Apr 14, 2008)

Wow very nice series.  Looks like some of what I would see in the paper.


----------



## wxnut (Apr 14, 2008)

lifeafter2am said:


> Wow very nice series.  Looks like some of what I would see in the paper.



LOL... maybe you did...






Thanks,

Doug Raflik


----------



## Dubious Drewski (Apr 15, 2008)

Nice series. But your lack of compassion kind of bothers me. That's someone's home burning.  I know there was nothing you could do at the scene, but I kind of take issue with the nonchalant nature of your comments here.

But they're still great shots though.


----------



## LaFoto (Apr 15, 2008)

How would you see a lack of compession in someone who photographs these photos? He has neither mentioned nor NOT mentioned his inner feelings, he's only just presenting us these photos. I don't understand the comment... This is the Photojournalism Gallery. Should all photographers of catastrophe or war scenes plunge themselves into the fray, inexpertly, just to show compassion? 

Yes, I was going to ask for the story behind this, what caused the fire, how many involved, lower floors still inhabitable? and all that, but the fact that nothing of the kind has been mentioned upon first presenting these photos does not mean to me that Doug felt all and completely detached and uninvolved... and without compassion...


----------



## Dubious Drewski (Apr 15, 2008)

wxnut said:


> Seeing that I would have trouble getting decent pictures, they put some bright lights on the scene so I wouldnt have to use such long exposures.  (so nice of them to be a photographer friendly fire department)
> 
> 2. I LOVE this picture...





LaFoto said:


> How would you see a lack of compession



Are you serious? 

Hey, I'm not asking for him to shed a tear or anything. No moral crime was committed and  I'm not THAT offended, don't worry.   I'm just saying he could have been a bit more tact about it.


----------



## digital_ems_techie (Apr 15, 2008)

Dubious Drewski said:


> Nice series. But your lack of compassion kind of bothers me. That's someone's home burning.  I know there was nothing you could do at the scene, but I kind of take issue with the nonchalant nature of your comments here.



Actually from the sounds of things, the fact that he knew the Chief was doing a size up and he credited the FD with a good stop he has photographed a fire or two, or could even be in public safety.  But from reading the post there is nothing that indications a lack of anything.


----------



## digital_ems_techie (Apr 15, 2008)

Dubious Drewski said:


> Are you serious?
> 
> Hey, I'm not asking for him to shed a tear or something. This wasn't some super huge sin or anything.  I'm not THAT offended, don't worry.   I'm just saying he could have been a bit more tact.



Your kidding right?

What he typed is called sarcasm. 

Lighting up a fire scene is standard practice so they can see what they are doing. It's not like he asked them put to up lights for his benefit.


----------



## skier66 (Apr 15, 2008)

Nice captures.
Sad for the owners.


----------



## wxnut (Apr 15, 2008)

I dont want to add fuel to the fire (um.... omg that was aweful) but I think Dubious Drewski may be taking what I said wrong. As far as saying that I LOVE that picture. Has nothing to do with how bad I feel for the owners and the firemen that put thier lifes at risk.  Why cant a good picture come out of a tragic event? When the page came over, the dispatcher said the caller was hysterical. My stomach tied into an instant knot and my heart just dropped as I could only imagine how aweful it must be to go through that. But that doesnt mean I cant go to the scene and take pictures. Which by the way are donated to the fire department for records and training.   

So like in this case... This tornado damaged 2 houses. Does that mean I can not say this is a GOOD picture?






And yes the comment about the lights was sarcasm. Thought that would be funny to a bunch of photographers.

I guess I just dont know how I should have presented my words. Its not like I was jumping for joy that this was happening so I could get a good shot. Its bad yes, but I happend to get some nice shots that I wanted to share.

Doug Raflik


----------



## Dubious Drewski (Apr 15, 2008)

And again, I say they were great shots. Thank you for sharing them.


----------



## Rolland (Apr 15, 2008)

That tornado shot is wild......I can feel the power! Great shots on fire too....


----------



## That One Guy (Apr 15, 2008)

wxnut- the tornado pic is one of the best i have seen. awesome capture :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


fan of Warren Faidley by any chance?


----------



## wxnut (Apr 15, 2008)

I actually love Warren's work. We have conversed on the phone and through e-mail a couple times, but have never run into each other while chasing. (yet)

Thanks for the kind words about the shot. You can see more on my page...

http://www.dougraflikphotography.com

Doug


----------



## kundalini (Apr 15, 2008)

When I saw the second shot, I thought that would be one to have been something the local rag should run.  Great shot and series.  Good for you to be published and the donation of your work for the fire department.

I got your sarcasm and probably would have had a similar line.  Doesn't discredit you or de-emphasize the gravity of the situation.

The tornado shot is awesome.  That's worth an enlargement and hanging on a wall.

Thanks for sharing.


----------

